# 2015 January KI



## Logicalgeo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm going to be on Kangaroo Island in January 2015 and could do with a fishing buddy just in case anyone else is planning on being in the area between the 19th and 23rd Jan.
I've got a new RTM K Largo that I'm going to be breaking in.


----------

